# Vintage Sears Tractor



## JCampbell1180 (Mar 22, 2011)

I recently acquired an old Craftsman lawn tractor and I'm trying to find some information on it such as date of manufacture, parts availability etc. The serial number on the back of the tractor is "131 96600". If I had to guess, I would say it was manufactured sometime in the late 60's.

It was originally equipped with a 7 horse, electric start engine, but it had been replaced at some point with a 6 horse, pull start "Craftsman" (Tecumseh?) engine.

The plan is to clean it up and I'm already in the process of replacing the 6 horse with a 10 horse, electric start Tecumseh out of a newer Craftsman rear engined mower.

Like I said, if anybody has any info they could pass along, I would really appreciate it.

Here's a few pics-

Pulled the hood and grill:









Pulled the 6 horse and set the 10 horse in place:


----------



## cmonster (Oct 16, 2010)

wish i could offer some info but thats gonna be a great project!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im not sure if the sears website would have info that far back - have any pics of the hood/grille? That might narrow the year down.

Looks in pretty good shape for its age- i dont really see any rust at all.

Reminds me when I drug home a free 69 simplicity broadmoor many years ago- originally had a disected 8HP ( original motor) but it was all there , it sat like that for 20 years in the guys barn- i managed to shoehorn in a newer 10HP briggs.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep some pics of that hood laying in the background of the top pic may help with the id.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...247/1506000?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=13196600 Is this it i cant believe it is still active.


----------



## cmonster (Oct 16, 2010)

wjjones said:


> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...247/1506000?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=13196600 Is this it i cant believe it is still active.


Yup,thats one of the great things about these old tractors,can still order parts for em!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

cmonster said:


> Yup,thats one of the great things about these old tractors,can still order parts for em!


 Makes me wonder exactly how far back sears goes on the year models they still have parts for??


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know i looked up some parts for my '86 craftsman GTII when i first got it - some were obsolete or replaced by something else . Some were a whole lot of money - the electric clutch is $400 , the deck mandrels ( 3) are $125 each ( neither i actually needed- i used better parts off my parts GT 6000).


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I know i looked up some parts for my '86 craftsman GTII when i first got it - some were obsolete or replaced by something else . Some were a whole lot of money - the electric clutch is $400 , the deck mandrels ( 3) are $125 each ( neither i actually needed- i used better parts off my parts GT 6000).


 Yep i try to find a parts tractor and strip parts for mine every chance i get


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I used that excuse too many times already - wife wont let me get any more- LOL!


----------



## JCampbell1180 (Mar 22, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Looks in pretty good shape for its age- i dont really see any rust at all.


Yeah, it appears to be in really decent shape and pretty complete save for a few misc brackets. I paid $150 for it (in running condition) at a small engine repair shop. The Owner said some guy brought it in years ago for a restoration and abandoned it. Still needs a few odds and ends, but I think it’ll be a fun little project.




wjjones said:


> Yep some pics of that hood laying in the background of the top pic may help with the id.


The silver cowling in the background isn’t the hood to this tractor. That’s the cowling for the rear-engined Craftsman that donated its 10 horse Tecumseh for this project. I’ll try to remember to get some shots of the hood. One thing that I thought was cool/unique about it is that the grill appears to be cast aluminum-as is the cutting deck.




dangeroustoys56 said:


> ...some were obsolete or replaced by something else...


Yeah, I found the same thing. Lots of the model specific stuff I need is no longer available, so it looks like I’ll be fabricating what I need.




wjjones said:


> Yep i try to find a parts tractor and strip parts for mine every chance i get





dangeroustoys56 said:


> I used that excuse too many times already - wife wont let me get any more- LOL!


I’ve been pushing my luck pretty hard on that one as well. I have two other runners and a few parts rigs in the backyard. I had to make a good faith effort this weekend and dismantle the parts rigs, stick what I wanted to keep (engines, transmissions/transaxles, wheels/tires etc.) in my shed and haul the carcasses off to the scrap yard. I think she’s satisfied.

…notice I didn’t say “happy”.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah i refuse to junk any more 'good' parts/tractors - i did when i moved to our house and regreted it . Ive even disassembled a couple and she's still wont let me- its not like my 28 tractors are laying all over the yard looking junky - i have em in sheds and under tarps, and the majority of them run and mow.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Yeah i refuse to junk any more 'good' parts/tractors - i did when i moved to our house and regreted it . Ive even disassembled a couple and she's still wont let me- its not like my 28 tractors are laying all over the yard looking junky - i have em in sheds and under tarps, and the majority of them run and mow.


 Is there any such thing as to many tractors??..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id hope not- id still like to sneek in a few more, just for parts. My nephew might be hooking me up with one- and maybe a twin cylender motor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Id hope not- id still like to sneek in a few more, just for parts. My nephew might be hooking me up with one- and maybe a twin cylender motor.


 You could paint them camouflage, and hide them in the bushes! or just paint them to look like bushes..


----------



## BlindRef (Jan 21, 2011)

You can't have enough mowers. If one does not want to run, then get in the one next to it.
If the one next to it is out of gas, go to the next one.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> Is there any such thing as to many tractors??..


Only if the wife says so!:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Only if the wife says so!:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


 We need to learn how to do those Jedi mind trick things..:lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah or get some really big blue tarps and a night job on the side! Honey, DO NOT pay attention to what is behind the blue tarps........DO NOT touch the blue tarps!:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I already have 7 of them under tarps - back at my folks i snuck a few under the tarps covering the wood pile out back- so that does work.

BlindRef: Yepper- had to do that the other day- 2 of em had flat tires over the winter .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Gosh,guys,you should feel lucky that your wives don't care for your tractors!Every time I get another,MY wife asks how soon she can drive it!! I still can't find the key to the Toro I rebuilt!!!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Before my wife and i got married - i let her take one of my tractors down in the swamp behind my folks house, she had the best time - even have a pic of her popping a wheelie on it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

",guys,you should feel lucky that your wives don't care for your tractors!"

Not my wife..she might Bye as she putts off,just gotta make sure it's always diesel up.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> ",guys,you should feel lucky that your wives don't care for your tractors!"
> 
> Not my wife..she might Bye as she putts off,just gotta make sure it's always diesel up.




Looks like you are going to need another tractor i think you just lost yours!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"Looks like you are going to need another tractor i think you just lost yours!"

I did mention that more than once,but the Mrs. gives me the yeah right okay look.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> "Looks like you are going to need another tractor i think you just lost yours!"
> 
> I did mention that more than once,but the Mrs. gives me the yeah right okay look.


 Well maybe she will atleast let you sit on it every once in awhile "not start it just sit"!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

""not start it just sit"

You must have been talking to my wife.


----------



## Armbrust (Oct 17, 2014)

I found a 68 ss 12 with hydro trac tranny. Are these able to be rebuilt if need be? I've leaned its a sundrastrand drive. Any info out there on these?


----------



## James Herndon (Nov 21, 2017)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I used that excuse too many times already - wife wont let me get any more- LOL!


Try getting parts through Sears Direct for a 1973 SS-16 or any other Ss or Gt from the 1970's. Impossible! Obsolete! Expensive, from any other source. Reliable? I have five tractors. Only one still has a Onan. One blew up the other day. That was an Onan, also. I'll be glad when the last one is gone, also. I do retrofits. I have one with a Honda, one with a Predator and one with a Kohler.


----------



## James Herndon (Nov 21, 2017)

jhngardner367 said:


> Gosh,guys,you should feel lucky that your wives don't care for your tractors!Every time I get another,MY wife asks how soon she can drive it!! I still can't find the key to the Toro I rebuilt!!!


How does a one legged rooster scratch his behind?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

James Herndon said:


> How does a one legged rooster scratch his behind?


Say what ??


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

James Herndon said:


> How does a one legged rooster scratch his behind?


me thinks you are starting off on the wrong foot here


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

James Herndon said:


> Try getting parts through Sears Direct for a 1973 SS-16 or any other Ss or Gt from the 1970's. Impossible! Obsolete! Expensive, from any other source.


James, I'm not sure that Armbrust is going to follow up with you, he posted his question 3 years ago. I suspect he's dealt with his SS12. Any pictures of those tractors of yours that are retrofitted? Or that rooster? I suppose if the one legged rooster had to scratch his butt, he'd have to wing it.


----------

